# Howdy



## StirCrazy

I've been ordered by my other half (wobbles) to say hi on the forum.

'Hi' :lol: 

I'm the one to blame if anything goes wrong with the website: she's had me slaving away over a hot computer all day getting the forum looking nice and pretty :D 

As you've probably noticed there will be a new journal/blog section coming soon - Any other requests for features you can either let wobbles know or PM me .

Anyhoo... Enjoy!

W.>


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hello Wobbles OH! *waves*

Can i ask why it says youve joined on 1st Jan 1970 lol! :lol:


----------



## StirCrazy

LOL ~ just a glitch *fixed*  

W.>


----------



## Jo

https://www.augk18.dsl.pipex.com/Smileys/wave.gifHiya
Nice job you've done


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Well done on a good job!!!!

Forum looks ace, I am sure Wobbles told ya exactly how to do it :wink: (she would like to think eh?) *makes sharp exit*


----------



## HB

haha tam!!!

Welcome Wobbles OH!! *waves*

(and thank you for all your hard work!!)

xox


----------



## Wobbles

Tam said:

> Forum looks ace, I am sure Wobbles told ya exactly how to do it :wink: (she would like to think eh?) *makes sharp exit*

Who wants to place bets on the first banned member?? :lol:


----------



## Tam

:oops: :oops: Shall I just go pack my bags?!

Just out of interest........is your other name Laura?!?! *hides*


:lol: :lol:


----------



## beatlesbaby66

hey nice to meet you **waves** ditto the thanks for the page. bid pat on back to all of you.
bxox


----------



## Wobbles

Babe your such a twat!! @ super sperm!!! :lol:


----------



## HB

Tam said:

> :oops: :oops: Shall I just go pack my bags?!
> 
> Just out of interest........is your other name Laura?!?! *hides*
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


:twisted:


----------



## Tam

Well hellooooooo there super sperm.....you busy in five and a half months?!?!? :wink: :wink: 

It's OK, Wobbles will be baby sitting for me :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

:lol:


----------



## Tootsie

Hello Mr Woostar << Wobbles Other Half

I must say you are very clever with computers and stuff :wink:

Oh and love the Duck Avatar or have i mentioned that elsewhere :lol:


----------



## Imi

Hello Mr Wobbles!!!

Well done, Forum looks fantastic .. you and the mrs done a fab job!!

Don't be a stranger, we needs males posting!!


----------



## KX

HayleyB said:

> Tam said:
> 
> :oops: :oops: Shall I just go pack my bags?!
> 
> Just out of interest........is your other name Laura?!?! *hides*
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...


----------



## Layla

woostar said:

> As you've probably noticed there will be a new journal/blog section coming soon - Any other requests for features you can either let wobbles know or PM me .
> 
> Anyhoo... Enjoy!
> 
> W.>

hellooo! *waves*

I have a request, can we have some new smileys please! 

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Already covered only problem is it's my job to get the smilies an erm I'm having a wee drink :lol:


----------



## Layla

lol cool, we should get some fun ones then!! :D  

xxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

hellllooo thankyou for the forum


----------

